# Coley's Adventures



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, you sound so very happy, it is wonderfull.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Life is Grand most of the time, so glad you have Coley to enjoy it.
He certainly is keeping you very busy and that is good for the heart.

Enjoy your Memorial BBQ, I'm sure Coley will be the main attraction!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Coley sounds like he's keeping you busy and entertained!!! Glad he's making himself at home.....

Look forward to seeing more pictures of this cutie pie!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Cole sounds like he has quite a personality already!  Glad that everything is going well so far and that you've already started to bond! Now it's time for more pictures!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cole knows what's good for you :hyper:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I was out of town and missed your thread about acquiring Coley. I just read it. What a wonderful story. He really is simply adorable!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sounds like you, Dee and Coley are having a great time.

It makes my heart sing.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Man, I finished reading this sitting here in a puddle of tears now! Oh the joy and adventures! We need a family photo please!!! Oh Cindy & Dee! I am so happy for you two! And for Coley of course!

So does the Colemeister get to sleep with you guys yet?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He sounds so sweet and bad  got to love them little helpers. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

For Coley & Family....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My heart just warms at how happy you and your new love are to have found each other!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

>


Cindy will love this. I do too, it's just how I picture Duke now. Very nice. A little emotional, I'm almost in tears.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't tell you how happy it makes me to hear about you and Coley bonding together.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thank you everyone*

Jo Ellen - almost in tears? Jazz & Jules - THANK YOU SO MUCH! Another keeper. My boy looking over our baby boy.

Tippy - I wished you were here to help us train. He's just such a nut case. OMG! He steals anything he can wrap his teeth and lips around. Then he tries to kill it! I mean he goes ass over appetite with these things in his mouth.

Redirect - redirect! We bought him a squeeky green (cuz he loved my green rabbit from my mom) thing but he must go get my slippers. He really doesn't do any damage except sweet Coley slobbers - all of our stuffed animals are all stiff now lol!!!!

SHUT THE DOORS!!!! Oh, lazy crazy puppy days of summer.

No, we did not go swimming but we did fill up his pool. He told me that dat iz da biggest drinkin bowll iz eber seein. We'll see what tomorrow brings. He finally fell in lobe with Molly at our daughter's and ended up playing at the very end of the day.

Oh - - - - - - WE'RE GOING TO BE GRANDPARENTS AGAIN! Our daughter just anounced she's pregnant for the first time. Due in January. She said mum's the word and I told her I wouldn't tell anyone - JUST THE WHOLE WORLD! You guys, don't tell anyone!

So, back to our Coley - gotta run - I don't hear him...........How long before we start those classes???


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You have a bright and happy future ahead. Love the puppy antics. I love the strawberry planting story. I've always told Penny: the difference between us with digging is that I know when to quit.

So happy to hear you smile and laugh again.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> Tippy - I wished you were here to help us train. He's just such a nut case. OMG! He steals anything he can wrap his teeth and lips around. Then he tries to kill it! I mean he goes ass over appetite with these things in his mouth.
> 
> Redirect - redirect! We bought him a squeeky green (cuz he loved my green rabbit from my mom) thing but he must go get my slippers. He really doesn't do any damage except sweet Coley slobbers - all of our stuffed animals are all stiff now lol!!!!


LOL. I have a love/hate relationship with this stage. It's so frustrating (hate), but so incredibly endearing and adorable (love).

Prevent reinforcement, redirect, reinforce. Lather, rinse, repeat. It'll take longer than with an 8 week pup because he's at an older phase of development, but it'll still work. I say this as someone who adopted a puppy last year at almost exactly the same age with almost exactly the same level of extremely mouthy mischievousness (we used to joke that he was periodically possessed by creatures from the underworld). It does work!

If you can teach fetching and swimming ASAP, it gives you a huge tactical advantage because you can tire him out quickly without risking overheating or joint damage. It's a cheap trick, but it's saved my sanity many a time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy, I am so happy for you. I saw Cole's pics in the other thread, he's adorable! He's a blondie too, so you'll be privileged to have had a gorgeous red boy and a gorgeous blond boy (yeah, he'll be handsome, you just know it!) 

Can't wait to see all the pics of puppy Cole growing up and hear all about puppy Cole's antics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke's Momma*

Duke's Momma

Be sure to read the msg. Packleader sent me and I posted in Coley's other thread!

I am laughing at your post about "puppyhood." Ken and I haven't had a pup for 10 years and TOnka who is now 9 months is keeping us on his toes.
I watch him all the time! He's chewed a little woodwork and a black cabinet we have and SWALLOWS parts of stuffed toys WHOLE!! Needless to say I no longer give TOnka any stuffed animal he can dismember and swallow the head, tail or paws FROM!!

So happy that you and DEE ARE HAPPY, again, and I know Duke is watching over everyone including Cole!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the most fun thread I've read in weeks...I'm so happy for the three of you. Please keep writing about him, your comments really made my day!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> For Coley & Family....


I absolutely LOVE this!!! It is so touching a beautiful.

As far as Coley's behaviors. Just what have you been teaching him??? He was a perfect angel. It must be Dee and all the male bonding. :uhoh: The jumping does not surprise me as the whole litter were little ping pong balls!! We are so happy that you are all getting along so well. Can't wait for pictures. Tell Coley that we had to go get a pool today so there wouldn't be too much jealously going on. :bowl:

We really look forward to seeing Coley grow and develop. He is very special and has gone to a very special home!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Packleader*

Packleader

I agree the picture Jax & Jules made is SO TOUCHING!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Packleader said:


> I absolutely LOVE this!!! It is so touching a beautiful.
> 
> As far as Coley's behaviors. Just what have you been teaching him??? He was a perfect angel. It must be Dee and all the male bonding. :uhoh: The jumping does not surprise me as the whole litter were little ping pong balls!! We are so happy that you are all getting along so well. Can't wait for pictures. Tell Coley that we had to go get a pool today so there wouldn't be too much jealously going on. :bowl:
> 
> We really look forward to seeing Coley grow and develop. He is very special and has gone to a very special home!!


He was a perfect gentleman when we got him. I agree - the male bondage :doh: I mean bonding. lol

He's been wanting to write you but I just haven't had the time to set up the computer for him. 

Today's adventures:
This morning, Dee let him out at 5:30 AM and - I was sound asleep - the ritual is "where's momma - go find momma" or daddy, which ever is appropriate at the time - and he's got this down pat.......yes - a creamy furball JUMPS on the bed and licks me all ober my fase n mi eerz n deez big ole pawz r all ober my bodee. WHAT??? I was sound a sleep. Nothing better than wet ole sloppy kisses first thing in the morning.

We took a walk - rather a slow lope. I keep forgetting treats. Tomorrow treats. This is turning out to be quite good for my health!

THEN he went to work with daddy. And, you know - he hasn't gotten car sick once. Not once. Hard morning at work and came home and slept under my feet in the office until we mowed the yard.

Z O O O O O M M M I I I E E E S S S!!! OMG, was that fun! He's such the character. I love the picture in my signature line that Marnie took cuz it looks just like him when he runs. Just like that with the uneven ears and OMG, is he athletic! He loves the grass. Hmmmm, grass stains off a cream colored golden. Might be time for a bath - that ought to be fun as well.

Oh, and he got in his pool all by himself! He's very glad that you got one for your crew. Didn't lay down in it but almost. I do have some pics that Dee took but I have to get them off his phone. We've lost our camera - yet again. :doh: I'll be taking Tippy's advice and getting him swimming asap. But, right now, we have a very tired puppy.

We love him. I'm sure Duke's happy, too, but sad that he can't play with him but would have had a blast with this little guy. He's been telling him about the tomatoes I'm sure because that's the first thing he does going down the deck is sniff and nose the tomatoes. Oh! Did I tell everyone that yes indeed, I planted 4 tomatoe plants and one egg plant in my pots. Duke had better keep THAT secret to himself!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh Oh Oh I love your stories and the picture from MJ had me in tears. She does magic with pictures.

Coleee diz is da emmikins kom an bisit us in dawgie shat. :wavey:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy, you give me so much hope


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I can't tell you how you've come alive since getting little Coley. 
I know I speak for everyone when I say it does our HEARTS good!!

As Packleader and so many have said, we just know that Duke had all of his paws in finding Coley for you!!!

Coley and Mom: Have a great, fun-filled day!! I know how it is waiting for the pictures to be downloaded-we are all looking forward to them.

*PUPPIES: I love to watch a puppy-they appreciate everything and they LIVE IN THE MOMENT-this is something we all need to do.*


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so glad that Coley came into your life. He sounds like quite the character. And I love your idea of punishment.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I forgot to mention yesterday Cole helped dad feed the horses like a big dog. He was so proud of himself - it was right before the Zoomies so that may have added to his cockiness.

Today he met his first "clients". Some people came over to the house to look at our stamped courtyard to pick out stamp patterns and colors. He was very proud of that as well. 

Other than that, the day was pretty uneventful except the slow lope for the walk this morning. He did much better than yesterday - I remembered the treats. :


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah Cindy, the joys of puppyhood (not to mention the work) are surely helpful to a healing heart. Duke is laughing at Coley's antics and may be glad he's not there to have ears chewed on and tails pounced on. Remember to call if you're down in this direction; Finn is a wonderful nanny dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coley*

How is the PUPPY DOING!!!!

My Tonka keeps me REAL BUSY!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry I haven't been on in recent days to report how our Coley is doing. He's just absolutely great. He's very smart and has settled in to us being his mom & dad. He's so goofy and happy and growing like a weed. We went to the new pasture for the horses this morning to check the fence (just a few houses down but these kind folks like having the horses over for "dinner" during the summer not to mention that they help fertilize their pasture!) before letting them out for a few hours today. Coley felt like he was in a jungle. The grass was about 5" taller than him and boy did he have fun bounding through that!

Dee and I both are smitten with our baby boy. Hopefully we can take him swimming tomorrow after church. That will be our next big adventure. We'll report back and I'm so sorry we don't have any new pictures up yet. We've taken them but work has been so busy I haven't had the opportunity to pull them off the phone.

They will be coming, though..............We Love Him. I love the way he wakes me up in the morning - big ole wet slobbery kisses all over my face and big ole wet paws on the bed (Dee has let him out already and then he comes and finds momma.)


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

You need to print this all out and keep it somewhere- what wonderful stories you tell. It warms my heart to hear. I am so happy for you. :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coley*

COLEY

I knew you would be VERY LOVED!!!

HAVE FUN swimming tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cindy, You have made all of us *HAPPY*! 
Isn't life wonderful with a puppy in it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know how I missed this thread but I am just smiling thru all the tears with Coley's adventures. Cindy your posts just make me smile with how happy you sound in each post. I know that Duke is there helping little Coley to be a funny crazy puppy to make you smile and laugh every day.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't wait for more pictures! Coley be good fur u r Momma n DeeDaddi, K? --U R Frieend Da Tailer Dawg


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

ahhhhhhh, wet slobbery sweet puppy kisses and wet smelly puppy feet!!!! Need I say more?!?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I really think you need a dog blog. You're a wonderful storyteller.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Thanks, also, Tippy for the kind compliment. I never thought of myself as a storyteller. I lose words that I want to use. Oh, well! Age? Who knows. I enjoy telling my stories, though. I'm glad you enjoy reading them!

So, we're off for our first bath here in his furever home. He's got grass stains all over his beautiful cream body and he's itching pretty bad so off we go. I really wanted to get a swim in first - well, maybe yet today. We'll see.

I need to spend some quality time with him today as I'm feeling rather raw with all of the sickness and death recently. I'm missing my beautiful red boy and have to focus on my beautiful cream boy.

See you guys later.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I really think you need a dog blog. You're a wonderful storyteller.


Oh yes she is! It's like reading pure emotions, the words never get in the way, they _are_ the way!

And Coley is like a picture reversed (I don't want to say negative) of Dukee, lol. The Dark (red) side and the Light (cream) side.

I just love him


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

It sure sounds like your all having fun


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so glad that Coley came home with you. He is such a cutie!! Sounds like you are all having a great time. 

Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Your happiness just jumps off the screen. Coley is quite the character, what a joy he is.
I'm so happy for all of you. 

Keep the stories and pictures coming! Look forward to hearing all about his first bath.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Well! It's been a very full day indeed. First off DA-DA-DA-DA -----FIRST SWIM! I did get pictures however they aren't going to be the best because I was hanging on to a dog and trying to take pics with one hand.

We drove up to Boedecker Lake which is less than a mile from here. The lakes are so full right now from the runoff and warm weather that we simply walked out on the boat dock. It's the perfect time for swimming as it's during the week and everyone SHOULD be at work. There was a rescue doberman there - Redford - swimming which was a huge help, I'm sure. He was about 1 year old and having a ball. So, I had a retractable leash and we just walked out until he was swimming & then I gave him some lead. Took right to it like a golden to water. lol

Then, up to the Doggie Dips and Chips for a do it yourself bath and a professional nail trim with a dremmel. Marnie used a dremmel on him but I don't have one. His nails are so nice and short I wanted to keep them that way. I must say, he's a little put out with his mom right now. I can tell because he's not listening to me at all.

The poor little guy - hated the bath, hated the nail trim, loved the swimming and the zoomies in the yard after, but mad at mom. He'll get over it! lol Pretty full of himself right now, though.

I don't know if the puppy is pooped, but momma sure is!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you suppose your daughter's pregnancy has anything to do with Duke? Just asking.

Martha...LOVE the pic you created! Oh that is just so fitting seeing as Duke is so busy watching over everyone and working his magic.

Love this!!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Now, now, Coley...where you pretending you have never seen a bath tub or forgot that you have been having manicure/pedicure's since you were itty bitty? You be a good little spoiled boy for your mom ok? I'm glad you got to go swimming. Your buddy Talon went today only he didn't have permission to get into the muddy irrigation ditch, especially since he just had a bath yesterday and has a show this weekend. Not only that, but he took your brother Kane with him and he just had a bath today. They snuck out the back door at work, through the alfalfa fields and to the water, just before I was getting ready to load them up. Made for a smelly ride home. LOL! Gotta love em.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Cindy, It is obvious that you are in love with this little guy! I'm so happy for you. 
It would be really, really nice if you could post a few pics, though...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

So, I'm going to post some pics here. The first one I wished it were clearer. Those eyes! I love them.

So, Marnie, I don't know why he was so freaked out unless it was all so unfamiliar. He just stood there shaking during his bath. I felt so bad! I mean, he was okay, but just not a very happy camper. As a matter of fact, he was made at me all night.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Duke's Momma said:


> ahhhhhhh, wet slobbery sweet puppy kisses and wet smelly puppy feet!!!! Need I say more?!?


DITTO! Oh, and I absolutely love Estes Park (I assume when you mentioned Estes in your initial post, that's what you meant). My great aunt used to have a couple of cottages up there; now owned by the park rangers. My sis now lives in Centennial.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

His eyes are gorgeous! I love reading your posts!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's precious!!!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

At laaaaaaaaaaaast! He looks a little poutty in one and the last one is a little x-rated. But yippy for you guys an Coley. We knew it would be a great match!! Now that you have gotten started posting pics keep them comming. Well must sign out as we are on the way out the door to the Springs show. Coley's brother and sister will be showing tonight!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Coley is so cute....


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Packleader said:


> At laaaaaaaaaaaast! He looks a little poutty in one and the last one is a little x-rated. But yippy for you guys an Coley. We knew it would be a great match!! Now that you have gotten started posting pics keep them comming. Well must sign out as we are on the way out the door to the Springs show. Coley's brother and sister will be showing tonight!!


How'd they do? Are these the 2 litter mates?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

We went to Lowes last night - what a biiiig night for the puppy! They are very dog friendly and we had to get a new sump pump with the rains coming. So, we walked around and he truly was a gentlemen. Never pulled once and was so proud walking next to his momma. We walked and walked and met people and kids and walked and walked. It was grand.

Came home and he went to sleep almost immediately.

Rains came - 1" last night alone. Still coming down but we went for a walk anyway. Trying to learn not to pull and what heal is. Can't wait to cover that in obedience!

So, health wise - the powdered antibiotic they gave us for his poo bacteria he developed a reaction to. Started itching and becoming agitated. I took him off of them and they got us some new stuff. 

Yesterday afternoon he was outside in the grass and was grazing as normal I guess. Ate a mushroom and spit out I think most of it but then pooped and before I could get him away ate some of it. :doh::doh::doh: This is something he's been trying to do and the vet said that when they're on antibiotics they eat it because it doesn't smell like theirs and they want to get rid of it. :vomit::vomit::vomit:is what he did after the poo and mushroom in his belly. However, had dinner later and was fine.

This morning he threw up his b-fast as well, though - after going outside. Did he get another mushroom? I dunno. Dee was with him outside and said he grabbed a wad of grass the mower left. Is it the antibiotic? I dunno. He's fine now, though. Not sure if he actually got the antibiotic or not...........poor guy!

And, his teeth are seating fine. The manual manipulation is working great.

So, these are the adventures in the last few days. Always never dull.........


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

AWWWWW!!!!!! What a darling Coley is. I also love, love, love those eyes.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I remember many months of gooey poo's n plenty of vomit! Tailer never ate any poo...if his tennie ball got too close he would come get me to go get his ball! Still does!

Mushrooms are really a scary! I do go pick a few wild ones around here, but you have to be careful or you could be dead! 

Cole, I love your belly!! You are getting bigger already...can you slow down please! What does Cole think of the horses? Into that poop too? Yummm...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

He is growing, isn't he? He must slow down!

2nd puppy kindergarten tonight. All of the puppies were BONKERS! Including our Cole. He kept pulling and pulling and pulling and pulling. I bought a harness for him as I do not want to hurt his neck or trachia and he just simply wanted to play and not pay any attention to me. Must be all the rain that we've had and they've not been out side much because of it. The harness is working already. And, they put the agility tunnel out full and he went through like a champ. 

He's doing great-we love our soft cuddly bear. He's so so sweet but into absolutely everything! Very comfy now. Very comfy - it's home. He sleeps all day long in the office and then wakes up at about 7 pm and is absolutely nuts! So fun he is.

Still rather soft poo but firming up. No more vomiting. I agree - mushrooms can be very scarey. I have to watch him constantly right now because they are popping up all over and not familiar ones, either. He goes right for them. I think the ones with a collar on them are poisonous but I do not want to take a chance with him, that's for sure. Once the sun has a chance to burn on them they'll be gone. We got 2 1/2 inches of rain over the weekend and that's a ton for Colorado!

Yes, he loves the horse poo and is getting relatively comfortable around the horses as well. He keeps his distance but enjoys going out to help feed and grabbing a morning snack. He went to work with daddy today for a bit. He's becoming quite the passenger in either the truck or my car. I have a convertible and can't wait to be able to put the top down for him around town, but he's just not trust worthy as yet! Duke loved the top down - we'll see if Coley does or not. If he doesn't that's fine, too.

Well, I'm beat! That's all for Coley's adventures for now.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He does look a little sad in the first pic. I guess he didn't like his bath too much. He's such a cutie and starting to look like a big boy...a big handsome boy. 

Ike's a night owl too. He lounges most of the day and at 7pm on the dot, he becomes a live wire. He's into squeaky toys again right now...those high pitched migraine evoking rubber doggie delights.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

We have mushrooms in our yard, too!
Must be all the rain we are getting.

Tonka has eaten his poo, too, when we didn't pick it up immediately, so now I go out with a bag every morning and evening and pick it up right after he's gone!

The breeder Tonka came from-she used to put all of the dogs out in the dog run after eating breakfast in the am for half hour while she was getting ready for work. I think that's where he learned to eat the poo. 

Sounds like Coley is having great adventures at your house. Maybe Coley can get a job at Lowe's as a "greeter!"

GREAT PICS OF COLEY-He is very PHOTOGENIC!!!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> How'd they do? Are these the 2 litter mates?


 
Yes it is the two litter mates. Each won their class and then 3rd for Deeva and 4th for Kayne. We're playing with how we want to spell their names. LOL


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> He is growing, isn't he? He must slow down!
> 
> 2nd puppy kindergarten tonight. All of the puppies were BONKERS! Including our Cole. He kept pulling and pulling and pulling and pulling. I bought a harness for him as I do not want to hurt his neck or trachia and he just simply wanted to play and not pay any attention to me. Must be all the rain that we've had and they've not been out side much because of it. The harness is working already. And, they put the agility tunnel out full and he went through like a champ.
> 
> ...


Be glad it was rain. Down here we got 2 1/2 inches of hail with rain. UGH

Now someone really needs to sit down with Coley and discuss his choice of appetizers! His tummy would really like it if he made other shall we say more healthy choices.

For Coley's six month birthday I think he should get a pair of doggles to go riding in the convertable. And then I think we should all get to see a picture of that! Oh and a seatbelt for the little man.

You know sometimes in kindergarten it's about fun and not focus. It sounds like yesterday was all about the FUN. Dallas did great in Rally Saturnday but Sunday he wanted to be a spectator while he was in the ring. Sometimes even the big dogs have a different agenda. Did we tell you that we use "leave it" as the don't touch command when they are into something they aren't supposed to be into? 

Okay Coley go give your mom those big brown eyes for a treat and when it comes to mushrooms and horse poo "LEAVE IT".


----------



## aussiepalCR (Jun 14, 2010)

Never had a Golden before. Do they destroy your furniture and floors?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

aussiepalCR said:


> Never had a Golden before. Do they destroy your furniture and floors?


No more than any other puppy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's a couple more pics of our boy. Ain't he handsome?!? I'd like to know why both Duke and Coley look pensive and regal. Coley does have this beautiful smile, but when I get the camera out, bam, he's all serious.

I swear he's doubled in size - is that possible? lol


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh he is such a cutie!! He is growing quickly. Enjoy your weekend and take lots of pictures of your adventures.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Love this thread. YOU ARE A STORYTELLER!

Cole looks very handsome, like someone who has its own mind!

Thanks for sharing!!!! I enjoyed all of the little Coley stories, so far.

All the best,

Heike


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my what a day my little man had today!

So, first off - of course waking mom up at 6:00 am after potty. He looks like a stealth bomber making a jump from the middle of the room just clearing the bed to plop in the middle. Then, on my face, up on my head, he'll get my whole neck in his mouth - grabbing my rabbit, golden circles all over the bed and around my head. too, too funny!

Food - wonderful food! Very good now at sitting and waiting for it until I release him.

Play time and then back in the kennel *sniff sniff* so we can go to church. Home and play time outside and a nap (kind of) on the bed with mom while dad slept on the couch. Intermittantly he would jump off the bed to go jump on dad. Then, back to mom.

Outside getting ready to go swimming he found a dead turtle dove. OMG, the things this dog can find! BLEH :vomitee extracted it from his mouth - shuddering just thinking about it. In the truck and off to the lake.

Beautiful day for a swim. I had his retractible leash on and we had a wooden stake we used for a water toy. He was a pro. Absolutely. He would bound and frap on the concrete boat dock and then ruuuuun into the water - almost diving. I honestly think he could be a dock dog at the fair this year - we'll see. 

The big rocks on the side of the dock were leviathan. lol But, he had an absolute blast.

Back home (bath tomorrow) to eat and then off to a bbq at our son's for father's day. He played and played and was put in his place by a little stinking chihuahua. YO QUIERO TACO BELL! Very funny as he's so huge! They also have a 15 year old something or other and an 8 year old spaniel all neutered males and they really get along great. Cole ran and ran and ran and I just heard him flop down on the kitchen floor.

New yummies for him -:banana: and ice cubes. His recall is coming along nicely as the honey moon is now officially over and he definately is very head strong but we're loving him. He's a gas and so funny and cuddly. My boy Coley. :appl:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Coley is striking.......I love his color!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

It is so wonderful to "hear" the love and joy in your words. Surely Duke is looking down in approval - he would have wanted another pup to share all the good you and Dee have to offer. Coley is beautiful and I am so thrilled for you all!


----------



## DreamsOfGold (Mar 16, 2008)

How great for you. It sounds like Coley is a special boy.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo Coley! You have grown by leaps n bounds! What did he weigh when you got him...just the other day and what does he weigh now? Make a puppy print now so you can compare in a few years... Big Brofher Dukee is watching U! Be Good Little One!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Coley is beautiful and sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coley*

Cindy:

It is SO WONDERFUL to hear and see you come alive!!

Duke is smiling down on you, Dee, and Coley!!

Looks like your boy Coley has a REAL COMFY SPOT in the office!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Coley is a beautiful pup and I love to hear all of his adventures with his new family!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I LOVE HEARING your stories about Coley-beautiful pup!!

*You CERTAINLY HAVE A talent for comedic writing!!!!*


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cindy - I don't check the puppy thread, not having a golden puppy, so I had missed all your news about Coley. I'm so glad for you. He sure is a handsome fellow and I know he is helping to heal your heart. Duke will always own it, but Coley will have his place.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coley*

How is Coley, Cindy??


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone - I've somehow lost this thread for a bit. My bad. Coley's great. He got car sick the first time since we've had him today in dad's truck - thank God!

Could it have something to do with the pound & 1/2 he ate of horse manure this morning before b-fast? Hmmmmmmm.

He had a vaccination almost 2 weeks ago - no it's been over 2 weeks ago. At any rate - he had a reaction. He has what is considered a bruise for a dog - the muscle separates from the skin easily in a dog apparently and when that happens (from some sort of trauma) then it fills up with fluid and he has what looks like camel back only on the left shoulder. 

Poor guy. It doesn't hurt and isn't hot. She aspirated it and I wanted her to drain it but until it heals it will continue to just fill back up. So, the quieter we keep him the quicker it will heal. And, it's right where the shoulder ring is on his no-pull harness so he didn't go to class last Monday. I did and now I'm working with him as next week is graduation from puppy kindergarten. Can you believe it?

Oh, it is starting to heal and actually looks worse now because the skin is beginning to reattach to the muscle but the fluid is still there and now it sticks out more because there's less room for it. Someone at a jobsite asked us today if he had a fatty tumor. 

Real obedience starts in a few weeks and we're signing up for that as well. He's very smart and a tad bit stubborn. That's my boy! Just like his dad. lol 

So, no more swimming for the time being until this thing goes away. We did do a small walk tonight and he's doing better and better and that was without his harness. I'm very pleased about that!

I'm sad to say I don't have any updated pictures of him but I swear he's growing every day. He just got raked and brushed and one foot groomed - trimmed and dremeled. Tomorrow the right front foot. We love our boy. I will get pictures as he just turned 6 months 7/1. I look at my signature picture and he's so much bigger than that now. I promise I'll get current pics up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coley*

Can't wait for more pics of Coley!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

The little "scamp"! He's now JUMPING on his kennel - 4' kennel from all four flat feet. I swear he is part gazelle. I'm not sure how to stop that but I'll talk to our trainer.

I know one way is to tire the big guy out so in about 15 minutes - off to the lake. I bought him a new water toy the other day. His pooh is back to normal and he's feeling tons better. I didn't even realize he was "feeling" sick - until he's not anymore. Much more bounce in his step. Gives me warm fuzzies even though he is into ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING!!!! He's on Iams lo-res intestinal food for the next 1 1/2 months and then s - l - o - w - l - y add back his normal food.

Kat - I didn't take the mushrooms in as with the heat they're all dried up and pretty much gone now that the lawn in mowed!

And, we've discovered frozen kong toys stuffed with peanut butter, string or cream cheese, banana and more peanut butter. All but the peanut butter will aid in keeping his stools nice and firm as well. And.....he loves it.

And, a little trick that seems to be working for pooh eating is about 2 tsp of pineapple juice with each meal. No more pooh eating since I started that 2 days ago.

After the lake - a nice bath and another nail trim. A very full day for my boy. Then tonight a nice loooooong walk. It's been beastly hot here but not as hot as some summers. We're just not used to it this year as it's been so mild and wet!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*Mission partly accomplished.*

Round one of "occupy puppy" has been completed. We swam and swam. He scared himself once because he dove for the string on the toy and surprised himself. I swam with him and now we both STINK of lake water. Off to shower myself and then to the spa for his pedicure and baath.

Dee got a video and some pics. Will get those posted.

To those of you who have pools - I AM SO JEALOUS!!! And, so is Cole.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*First trail ride*

We took the weekend off from the church and took a nice loooong ride at Crosier Mountain trail (Deb - it's off the Buckhorn road going to Estes) on Saturday.

Coley was so good and tuckered out when done. Some of the trails were very narrow going up and I was bringing up the rear with Buddy - my horse. Up ahead of me was Dee and Luke, his horse and Coley walking directly underneath Luke. Luke was very careful and Cole knew right where Luke's feet were. Not once did Luke even offer to brush Coley. My heart was in my throat for the first 45 minutes but then I relaxed as I realized that Luke was taking care with my boy. 

It was really amazing but I didn't have my camera with me. :doh: Talk about a workout for the puppy! I promise next time I will get pictures.


----------



## Hannahsdad (Jul 19, 2011)

Is Crosier Mountain trail mainly a horse trail or were there people hiking as well ?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

There were people hiking as well. Also, on Sunday (without the puppy as we weren't sure he was allowed to be on the trail - he was come to find out) there's a trail just outside Loveland - Devil's Backbone trail that runs east of the backbone from Loveland all the way to Lorie State Park. It's like a 17 mile trail with loops, etc. WONDERFUL trail. It allows horses, on foot and also mountain bikes. All yield to horses.


----------



## Hannahsdad (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks....I don't think I'm up to hiking 17 miles ! I googled Crossier. From some of the pictures I thought it was mainly a horse trail, but I found a lot more sites where people described it from their hiking experiences. When Kali was younger (heck....when I was younger) there's a trail off 36 about 5 miles before you get into Estes that we used to hike. When I drive by there now, it looks like a favorite for the horse crowd too. I used to hike with her behind Horsetooth as well.....but never from Loveland !! Where to you go to let them swim ?


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Brian, you don't HAVE to go the 17 miles : - it loops every so often to go back down.

So, we go to Lake Loveland on occassion but we live only about a mile from Boedecker Lake and all summer long until just recently it's been wonderfully high and great to swim.

Or, we used to take Duke to the lake at Estes as well.


----------

